
Hamburg Residents Reject Bid to Host 2024 Olympics - mironathetin
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/30/sports/olympics/hamburg-residents-reject-bid-to-host-2024-olympics.html
======
mironathetin
Big chance rejected?

~~~
detaro
Big risk rejected? As far as I see it (German, but not from Hamburg), the
concepts weren't very convincing. E.g. the promise that it would only cost
Hamburg 1.2 billion € and that the federal state would pay the remaining 6.8
billion. Which is nice, but they didn't actually manage to get the federal
state to agree to that, much less to covering any extra-costs. Or unfinished
plans for reuse of the built infrastructure. Add general mistrust against the
IOC and you get a result like this, even after a massive pro-olympia
advertising campaign.

~~~
mironathetin
Yes, honestly, I agree. Hamburg is my birthplace. Looking at the architectural
plans for the olympic village, I must say, I like what I see. But indeed,
professional sports has such a bad image currently. Too much money involved.
It is not only doping and the supposed soccer corruption of the fifa. Last
year I read the autobiography of the olympic champion Ian Thorpe and it is
depressing what can become of a world champion after his active time is over.
There is a lot going wrong with sports these days.

